# Any London owners of a Londinium (preferably plumbed in) kind enough to offer a demo?



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all

I'm going back and forth between leaving levers behind and getting a GS3, and staying in the club and upgrading the Strega to the current Londinium 1.

Would any of you London-based Londinium owners be interested in offering me a quick look/play with your machine? I'll supply the coffee, obvs.

Promise I'm well behaved and reasonably house trained....

Likewise, if you're reading this and have a GS3, I'd be very keen to have a play on that too!

Thanks all

LF

ps away with work for a couple of weeks, but pretty much free thereafter for a bit


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a pity we are oop north! You would have been very welcome here


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2015)

I've got a non-plumbed L1, based in East London, that you are welcome to demo. Was originally set up to be plumbed in when I bought it 3rd hand, but I had to convert it back as I didn't fancy running hard London water through it.

PM me when you're back if you want to pop around.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you want to do the run out west, I have both the LR (the one you really want to try out) and th gs3 mp with strada kit


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Is this a open invitation,haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jony said:


> Is this a open invitation,haha


If you are in the market for either yes.


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> If you want to do the run out west, I have both the LR (the one you really want to try out) and th gs3 mp with strada kit


How far west are you? And why do you think I should try the LR? I'm desperate to get away from a tanked machine as it is...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Presume from the above you mean the recently renamed L1 that used to be referred to as the L1-P (many owners of the original L1 pre L-R may have assumed you meant the original tanked L1 or newer L-R)

John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be able to show you what the current L1 can do on the LR!


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Now I'm really confused....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't be the old l1 was tank or plumbed and is a boiler fed terminal siphon. The l1-p or now L1 and the LR are cold fed hx with thermosyphen loops, so the LR is essentially a miniature L1 but had a canny little rotary pump that does thenpreinfusion


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

So you are saying you think the LR is as good as, or better than the current L1? Either way, I'm not in the market for a tank fed machine, though I would imagine they ought to be fairly similar?

I'll confess the rest of your terminology doesn't mean anything to me in real terms as to pros and cons of each. Presumably Reiss thinks the current versions are the best though...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

For sheer ease of use and convenience the current L1 is fantastic the LR is a smaller version, so if you have a play on the LR it will show you how good the L1 (old l1-p) is


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think it'd be a hard choice having a play on both the L-R and GS3 next to each other to say which I'd rather have.. Was rather caffeinated after visiting Coffeechap's home, he's a true gent!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a GS/3 AV you're very welcome to try. I'm just South East of London in Rochester. You can also try my Titus grinder out while you're here.

David


----------

